# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  SILK AMPUTEE D UNE PATTE AVANT...EN ROUMANIE.

## momo

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SILK
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 4 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 3 ans 4 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* assorememberme@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 Ententes : ok chiens. Un test chat sera fait si demande sérieuse

Histoire : Amputée d'une patte avant, cette patte était parfaitement coupée, comme par un train!

Frais d'adoption réduits : 200  (Les frais d'adoption comprennent les vaccins, la puce électronique, la stérilisation ainsi que le rapatriement avec le passeport)

Contact : assorememberme@gmail.com

Formulaire d'adoption : http://remembermefrance.forumactif.o...adoption-de-fa

 

 https://youtu.be/udgrijJRzcE

https://youtu.be/Iisr2biP-2Y 

 

https://youtu.be/b_fIQmfC5po

----------


## France34

Une personne charitable pour vite faire sortir la pauvre SILK de Roumanie ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner une bonne famille à la pauvre SILK !

----------


## France34

Vite, un gentil adoptant pour la pauvre SILK !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite réserver la petite SILK afin qu'elle soit du voyage du 12 octobre ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une personne charitable pour réserver la pauvre petite SILK *avant le 12 octobre !*

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille à la petite SILK ?

----------


## momo

Pour l instant personne pour accueillir ce pauvre petit trésor...

----------


## momo

Elle est Ok chiens sans souci
Pas de problème pour la pente, les marches sont plus problématiques mais s'il y en a que 4 ça devrait aller
Pas de soins particuliers juste veiller à ce qu'elle ne grossisse pas trop pour qu'il n'y ait pas trop de poids sur sa patte avant

----------


## momo

Petite puce...personne pour toi encore!!!!

Tu es pourtant si mignonne.

----------


## momo

Toujours personne pour cette jolie petite puce...

----------


## Zoe

Sikl fait a peu près quelle poids, je juste pour avoir une idée de la taille quelle fait ?

----------


## duma762000

j'ai eu un galgo amputé lui aussi d'une patte avant. Cela ne l'empêchait pas de courir.
Pour les marches, il avait un harnais et je le soulevais pour l'aider, pareil pour le rentrer dans la voiture. Et il pesait quand même 25 kg. Alors pour une petite puce comme Silk, il n'y aura aucun problème.
En plus elle a l'air d'avoir bien compensé son handicap : voir la photo où on voit le triangle fait par sa patte avant et les deux pattes arrière. Mon chien avait la même attitude qui lui permettait de garder son équilibre.
Croisons les doigts pour que Silk ait un beau cadeau de Noël, une adoption dans une gentille famille

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## momo

Petites nouvelles de SILK:

Très méfiante au début, après ça va, elle peut mordre si acculée, mais quand elle est en confiance elle se laisse caresser sans problème et est sociable

----------


## duma762000

elle est toute belle dans un rayon de soleil.

----------


## momo

Toujours personne pour cette petite puce....

https://youtu.be/TWBV3fj7RHk

----------


## France34

Qui va donner un bon foyer à la pauvre SILK ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une gentille famille pour la pauvre SILK !

----------


## France34

Qui va réserver la pauvre SILK pour lui donner une bonne famille maintenant que l 'association a pu à nouveau organiser des voyages ?

----------


## France34

Qui va faire vite sortir la pauvre SILK de Roumanie ?

----------


## France34

Une gentille famille pour recueillir la pauvre SILK !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::  ::  ::

----------


## France34

Vite, une gentille famille adoptive pour la pauvre SILK !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, ce serait tellement beau que cette jolie puce puisse être adoptée.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

toujours rien pour cette jolie puce ?

----------


## bab

> La belle et courageuse *Silk attend toujours qu'une gentille famille l'accueille et lui offre la douceur et la chaleur d'un foyer. Elle a bien évolué et malgré son handicap elle voudrait certainement faire de jolies balades avec une personne qui l'aimera . En retour Silk vous donnera son coeur pour toujours.*





https://youtu.be/VwwK23vlZZA

----------


## hanako

Pour tous ceux qui redoutent d'adopter une tri pattes , je peux témoigner qu'il n'y a aucun problème .Les tri pattes s'adaptent très bien à leur situation. J'ai adopté , voici 3 ans , une tri pattes âgée à l'époque de 3 ans en provenance de Sotchi. Elle s'est très bien adaptée , a été propre tout de suite et s'est baladée  aussi en laisse sans problème. Elle est très câline et en demande constante de caresses ( comme tous les chiens abandonnés , je pense) .
Bien sur , elle ne passe pas inaperçue et beaucoup de personnes m'arrêtent pour me demander d'où lui vient son handicap ;certaines personnes m'ont déjà félicitée pour avoir adopté une tri pattes mais pour moi , elle n'est pas différente d'un autre chien et je n'ai aucun mérite. 
j'aurais bien voulu mettre des photos mais je n'y parviens pas !

----------


## hanako

- - - Mise Ã  jour - - -

J'ai rÃ©ussi : Ã  gauche , Snezhinka et Speedy  courant dans les champs et Ã  droite , Snezhinka

----------


## bab

toujours Ã  l'adoption

----------


## bab

::  :: 

toujours Ã  l'adoption

----------

